# American Standard - Win an I-Pod Mini



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Deadline 7/31/2013.

Review anyone of their products to enter. I think you can enter 10 different reviews, see Official Rules.

http://www.americanstandard-us.com/reviews/


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Phat Cat said:


> Deadline 7/31/2013.
> 
> Review anyone of their products to enter. I think you can enter 10 different reviews, see Official Rules.
> 
> http://www.americanstandard-us.com/reviews/


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
They probably would expect me to say something nice...
Sorry... I can't do that....


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The reviews don't have much credibility when they come from the manufacturer website. Kind of like HD and Sears WH reviews. 

I also don't give much credibility to consumeraffairs 

I tried to leave a positive review for a BW water heater and the did not accept it. Seems they are only interested in negative reviews.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think a negative review should exclude you from entering for a chance or ten to win. 

Maybe American Standard would benefit from all reviews - good and bad. How will they know what's wrong if they are not told. Think about it.


----------



## steverichards (Jun 25, 2013)

I've seen more and more manufacturers having both negative and positive reviews on their sites. It creates credibility. If they don't allow a negative review on their site they can at least have a ranking system with stars or something to show that not ever product they make is perfect.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

steverichards said:


> I've seen more and more manufacturers having both negative and positive reviews on their sites. It creates credibility. If they don't allow a negative review on their site they can at least have a ranking system with stars or something to show that not ever product they make is perfect.


 You are now getting negitive reviews for not posting full proper intro...


----------

